# Kids- how many do you have?



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Being a new father (again) got me thinking about polling this demographic. just a hopefully interesting diversion.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Two daughters in their late twenties......who can't get along when they are together. :icon_pale:


----------



## narticus (Aug 24, 2006)

KenR said:


> Two daughters in their late twenties......who can't get along when they are together.


But are they single, and can either of them get along with me?


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Three beautiful girls, ages 18-25. I am truly blessed!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

2 year old triplets; 2-girls/1-boy. Best gift I've ever received!


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

wow, T, i have twins ( 10 weeks, and a 5 year old boy), i don't know how I could deal with triplets.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

I have a son who turned 2 Saturday, and in early April he will become a big brother. We are planning on having more, but one at the time right now. I have nothing but respect for those of you who handled twins, and I shudder in fear at the thought of triplets.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

A 7 month old son, who is now working on getting his first tooth. He is now saying dada, mama, papa and nana, and crawling all over the house.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

None never married; always either careful or lucky


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I voted, but never posted. Five- two boys, three girls. 8, 5, 3, 20 mos. and 2 weeks.:icon_smile: I've given up on sleep- it's overrated anyway.


----------



## queueball (Jun 16, 2005)

My daughter will be 5 in March. Son will be 4 in July.

15 months apart - seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

1. A three - turning four in April - year old boy.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Two daughters; the oldest is 27 and the youngest will turn 22 in another month.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

narticus said:


> But are they single, and can either of them get along with me?


You woudn't want the hassle.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

I'm in GT's camp - twin boys, 3.5 years old....


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

One 2 1/2 year old girl and another "boy or girl" on the way. Feb 17th is the big day!


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

romafan said:


> I'm in GT's camp - twin boys, 3.5 years old....


I can only imagine how exausted you must be. My one 3.5 year old boy can run me ragged.


----------



## romafan (Apr 29, 2005)

AOI Photo said:


> I can only imagine how exausted you must be. My one 3.5 year old boy can run me ragged.


I'll tell you, that beer tastes pretty good at the end of the day....


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

globetrotter said:


> wow, T, i have twins ( 10 weeks, and a 5 year old boy), i don't know how I could deal with triplets.


I'm not saying it has been easy, but it sure has been rewarding. I tell people; yes, when it is bad it is 3 times as bad, but when it is good it is 3 times as good.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

romafan said:


> I'll tell you, that beer tastes pretty good at the end of the day....


I bet


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

*Congrats, Yachtie!*

Me: NONE 

My Spouse: NONE

We believe that never becoming grandparents is grand!
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

We have none, but never stop practiciing how you get them :icon_smile_big: The odd thing is it seems we have more energy for such endeavors (and going out, etc) than our friends who were able to bare fruit from such activities.


----------



## Asterix (Jun 7, 2005)

A 3 month old son. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AOI Photo (Dec 19, 2006)

romafan said:


> I'll tell you, that beer tastes pretty good at the end of the day....


I believe it.


----------



## Chase Hamilton (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm single. I've never been married. I still remember being a kid myself.

Kind Regards,

Chase

_*FIVE *_*Kids, yachtie! Where do you get the energy?

*cah


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

zero...I've been involved with women who had kids before...and ummmm...I've gotta say...I'm really not all that interested in having any...


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Chase Hamilton said:


> I'm single. I've never been married. I still remember being a kid myself.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ...


Coffee, Chase. Lots and lots of Coffee.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The Gabba Goul said:


> zero...I've been involved with women who had kids before...and ummmm...I've gotta say...I'm really not all that interested in having any...


Your own children make you think differently. You're still young.

I have three daughters: 7, 4 and 1.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

johnjack11 said:


> One 2 1/2 year old girl and another "boy or girl" on the way. Feb 17th is the big day!


JJ: Has the blessed event occurred? Hope all is/are well!

Take care, Eagle


----------

